# Bear Buddy Comfort Blanket (knit)



## Gypsycream

Spurred on by Alyson and her lovely crochet creations for buddy blankets I designed a knitted version. This pattern is very easy, knitted in aran/worsted yarn.  The PDF document also has a step by step guide full of photos and helpful tips to help you to create a lovely blankie for a special someone. Price is $5.50/£3.50 available at:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bear-buddy-comfort-blanket-blankie

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152618672/bear-buddy-comfort-blankie


----------



## laurelarts

I knew it!!! This is wonderful. When I saw her crochet ones, I just knew you would be able to create a wonderful knitted version. It is perfect. Love it!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## Ritaw

Whoopee . You are on a winner here . It is just wonderful. . Love , love love it. X


----------



## raqeth

YOOHOO! I am sooooooooooo grateful! Thank you, thank you, thank you thank you. thank you
I got this new pattern! Love it!


----------



## StellasKnits

Awesome! Love them!


----------



## Katsch

Adorable


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## amudaus

Pat this is so beautiful,just had to buy the pattern.You are one very special designer..


----------



## Gypsycream

Awww thank you Maureen. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## amudaus

Pat all works in progress will have to stop for this darling project i will never catch up on everything,just completed the Puppy Dog and another Bear..Wish i didnt need sleep.


----------



## Gypsycream

I know the feeling Maureen. Mind, I was up most of the night, waiting up for Himself, he got home at 12.30pm, promptly started snoring the minute his head hit the pillow. I was knitting at 3pm this morning lol!


----------



## bevmckay

Just adorable! Another must have pattern. Beautiful job.


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you Bev


----------



## Rainebo

Pat, this is adorable!


----------



## canuckle49

I just KNEW that you would come up with this ! How awesome for us who just knit ! ( me - just bearly - pardon the pun)
I bought this late last night and had wonderful dreams. I have been having 
"Crochet Envy" over Alyson's beautiful bear buddy blankets.
I am going to attempt your blanket buddy today !
Thank you sooooo much Pat, and also a big thank you to Alyson for " spurring you on " ! It's a win/win for everyone ! Perfect start to the weekend !


----------



## Gypsycream

Aww thank you angel, I hope you enjoy it. Yes it was lovely Alyson who suggested I try a knit version, she's been so supportive over the conception of it too bless her.


----------



## belleflower

Gypsycream said:


> Spurred on by Alyson and her lovely crochet creations for buddy blankets I designed a knitted version. This pattern is very easy, knitted in aran/worsted yarn. The PDF document also has a step by step guide full of photos and helpful tips to help you to create a lovely blankie for a special someone. Price is $5.50/£3.50 available at:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bear-buddy-comfort-blanket-blankie
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/152618672/bear-buddy-comfort-blankie


Brilliant. The little ones are going to love thisx


----------



## katygrace

Wonderful comfort blanket, thank you Pat, can't wait to start one!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60

Awesome !!! U and the pattern!!!


----------



## tigerfan

You have done it again, well done.Fabulous,Mary


----------



## Revan

Hi Pat,

Thank you so much for creating a knit "Bear Buddy" comfort blanket, it is so cute and doable!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

These are so very cute!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you everyone


----------



## laurelarts

Just recommended this pattern to a knitting friend for her craft shows, I know this will be a hit!


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you, that's so kind of you


----------



## cinknitting

thank u for doing this! can't wait to start it!


----------



## leannab

Pat, I don't know what words to use to describe your talent!!!

You are an amazing person, you're design efforts never fail. Your brain must be bursting with all these ideas. 

Since we visited you a year ago almost to the day, you've designed at least a dozen or more of these wonderful patterns. Well done again!!!!

Love this and love you and your talent.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you Leanna. I was just saying to Himself that this time last year we were looking forward to meeting you and your lovely husband. Difference is that the sun is shining today, not like last year lol!


----------



## Debearly

This is awesome, I love it! Can you please tell me about how long it takes to knit? I was thinking about knitting some of these to sell for my daughter's Mexico missions trip. Thanks
Deanna


----------



## Gypsycream

Its hard to say because I didn't knit it all in one sitting. I would say if you actually added up the hours about 4 hours to knit the blanket and an hour or so to knit the bear part. Took me two days in total and that was only knitting for a couple of hours a night.


----------



## wildwood42

Love this pattern, wonderful design. Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------



## dizzydinah

Well I think you should do a series of them lol especially the piggy


----------



## Gypsycream

Really??? lol!!


----------



## dizzydinah

Lol yes


----------



## wildwood42

I agree one with a cat, love all your animals.


----------



## Ladyship

Your bears are wonderful .. and these buddy blankets are too cute


----------



## Gypsycream

Thank you


----------

